
Life in Tokyo: 20 People Living in 1 House (+1 Lizard) - da02
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e178qmvc_A
======
saycheese
Houses like this are a lot of fun, how did you find this video?

~~~
da02
Via bittorrent. It's much harder to get the video now that fewer people are
sharing it.

It's part of a series where the journalist (Stacey Dooley) visits different
countries (including Greece and Ireland). The full episode along with links to
other episodes is also on Youtube & DailyMotion. The links are in the
description box below the video.

